# The film Juno



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys

I just wanted to say we went to see Juno last night, its about a 16 year old who gets pregnant. she decides to give it up for adoption. Would highly recomend it. I thought it was well done.  Don't want to say too much and give the end away.

I laughed and cried....

really good film.

donna


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Donna

I've seen it too and went through the range of emotions same as you. Wasn't the young actress brilliant? Such talent already. 

I would recommend it too   


Carla
XXXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh she so was a fabulous actress.


----------

